# Movie Review- The Exorcism of Emily Rose



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In an extremely rare decision, the Catholic Church officially recognized the demonic possession of a 19 year-old college freshman. Told in flashbacks, 'The Exorcism of Emily Rose' chronicles the haunting trial of the priest accused of negligence resulting in the death of the young girl believed to be possessed and the laywer who takes on the task of defending him.

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=info&id=1808678441&intl=us

Creepy creepy movie. It didnt help that I am a 19 year old college sophmore either. In the movie they have it set place outside of Saint Paul, Minnesota which is only 90 miles from here. EW



> "Inspired by" is a more accurate description. The real-life case, which marked the last time the Catholic Church officially recognized a case of demonic possession and sanctioned an exorcism rite, involved a girl named Anneliese Michel in Germany. It ended in her death in 1976 and her parents and priests were put on trial for negligent manslaughter.



I think movies like this creep me out the most because they are based on true stories and the fact that it is almost believeable. Faith is really something you cannot deny because people do believe in god and demons. This movie made me want to go to church. 
I really like Laura Linney (she plays the Lawyer), I wish she was in more movies. I give it a C.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lexus - Where you been hiding lately? Has school and your friends pulled you away from us?  We understand live people are much more fun to deal with.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha. aww fish doc cheer up! She's back now!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They twist around "Based on a true story" movies so much. Its pretty bad.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> They twist around "Based on a true story" movies so much. Its pretty bad.


yeah i heard they did alot of that with the blair witch


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Lexus - Where you been hiding lately? Has school and your friends pulled you away from us?  We understand live people are much more fun to deal with.


well school, work and boyfriend... I've been on but not posting much


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess your going to have to tell your boyfriend you belong to us. If he wants to be with you he can stare at you from across the room while you are online with us.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL ya I suppose!


----------

